

Show HN: Find it hard to choose a mobile game engine, I've simplified it - jasonb05
http://MobileGameEngines.com

======
jasonb05
Hey,

I'm launching <http://MobileGameEngines.com> today.

It's a simple site that lets anyone compare between all known iPhone, Android
and HTML5 game engines.

I had the problem of trying to decide which game engine to choose for an
iPhone game project and wrote about my efforts in a blog post. I noted that
many others had been through the same pain and had written a similar blog post
so I decided to collate all the information and build the site.

I've been in contact with the majority of the game engine developers listed to
ensure all the information is correct and useful. We are sitting on 65 game
engines listed and still growing.

Take a look and let me know what you think. Pass the link on to anyone you
think might be experiencing this pain.

Regards,

Jason.

